# Some Yao Ming Highlights in Yesterday's game



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bully Ha Seung Jin!


and this one is funny:the basket net curled up, so the Korean PF jumped several times trying to pull it back but couldn't make it.then Yao saw it:









I dunno if the last two ones work, i tried to upload them in imageshack.com but it says:"The file you attempted to upload is 1110 kb. Please resize the file so that it is less than 1024 kb." so i gotta upload them in a chinese image-hosting site.



















this play was great,too but i can't find the clip for it :raised_ey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

LMAO great clips as usual!

Yao is amazing, I can't believe it's a 7'6" guy driving to the hoop like that. I know it's just highlight but his basketball instincts have really gone up I think.

and that one-handed rebound putback is awesome.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hes a beast


----------



## RipChord (Jul 27, 2005)

i guess Yao is a beast back in the Asian tournaments...


----------

